# What crypto this is?



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello all

I find crypto from Berau and Bulungan, East Borneo, Indonesia. But I don't know name of this crypto:

1. Berau










2. From Bulungan



















3. From Pangkalanbun, Central Borneo



















Thanks so much before.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!

I'm not very good with cryptocoryne identification and taxonomy, but the second crypt looks very similar to the pictures I've seen of c. cordata 'Bogneri'.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Borneo Crypts: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Countries/Borneo.html

C. bogneri is the South West of Sri Lanka, not Borneo

This is the area of Pangkalanbun









From that area these are known:
C.Edithiae
C. Fusca
C. Griffithii
C. Purpurea
C. Stiolata (???)

Berau is on the opposite side of the Island, from the link page the closest collected sp. to that area is Zonata.

I hope the maps help the OP as reference points to collection sites.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Not Griffithii, I have 8 of them and they don't look like that emersed/submerged.

Seems like Purp.

Got spathe photo?

-Gordon


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gordonrichards said:


> Not Griffithii, I have 8 of them and they don't look like that emersed/submerged.
> 
> Seems like Purp.
> 
> ...


Good call!

http://aqua-fish.info/images/plant/cryptocoryne_purpurea.jpg

Are not Griffithii found in peaty-boggy-swampy areas vs, streams???


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Stream/slow water. Not sure about swamp areas because its not that type of crypt.
If conditions were good I'd say it could grow there. Ph would be around +/-6.0. I see ok growth in 6.5 ph.

-Gordon


----------



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, thanks to all for your help. I hope I will find new cryp again next time.

CP77
www.xtrembetta.com


----------

